# Themed bikes…



## Schulze (Mar 12, 2022)

I haven’t seen a themed bike thread so I figured I post some pictures of a bike I put together for my son. After watching the movie Christine, my 18 year old went nuts for me to buy/help buy him a 58 Plymouth Fury and do it up like the movie car. 

So with a little looking around, I found a bike that might work out. Im not quite sure the model, however it is stamped SEARS on the head tube. Brought it home, quickly took it apart and off to the powdercoaters.

still want to get some work done on it with working on the tank adding some green LEDs and maybe some lettering on the tank and chainguard…but I think we are off to a good start.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 12, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I haven’t seen a themed bike thread so I figured I post some pictures of a bike I put together for my son. After watching the movie Christine, my 18 year old went nuts for me to buy/help buy him a 58 Plymouth Fury and do it up like the movie car.
> 
> So with a little looking around, I found a bike that might work out. Im not quite sure the model, however it is stamped SEARS on the head tube. Brought it home, quickly took it apart and off to the powdercoaters.
> 
> ...



Correct plate & all! 👍


----------



## Schulze (Mar 12, 2022)

Beast of burden


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 12, 2022)

the theme of all my bikes is corrosion.


----------



## ODDER (Mar 12, 2022)

Here’s my mini X1. It’s a 20” version. Started off with a frame given to me by a friend.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Mar 19, 2022)

Originally an Iverson Roadrunner, now an Iverson Trans Am themed from a 72 Pontiac.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Mar 19, 2022)

“Agent Orange” gasser tribute.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 19, 2022)

highwheelerboy25 said:


> “Agent Orange” gasser tribute.
> 
> View attachment 1591494
> 
> View attachment 1591495



I love the details! Black rear wheel, alum spoke up front...even the little tank in the front!
Kudos, well done 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh we are all familiar with this glorious theme.


----------



## Boris (Mar 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Oh we are all familiar with this glorious theme.
> 
> View attachment 1591505
> 
> ...



Great balancing act with the colors!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 22, 2022)

Boris said:


> Great balancing act with the colors!



Thank you, I got another something coming for the last hole in the rear  fender.


----------

